# Headstock Oil Foaming 1340gt



## marcusp323 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just changed the oil in the headstock on my 1340GT, filled it to the H mark & now when I run it it foams so bad that it ends up coming out below the spindle. Using the Universal Tractor Hydraulic/Trans fluid Matt suggested, but wondering what could be going on that would make it so foamy. Also have an odd (to me) noise in the gearbox that has no particular rhythm, a ticking that only happens at higher speeds. Can be felt on the outside of the headstock too. Will be giving Matt a call in the morning to get his take too, but figured I'd toss it out in case anybody else had some insight on this.
Mark


----------



## raven7usa (Mar 27, 2015)

When I changed my oil after break-in on a G4003G, I had the oil level at the top of the sight glass and had oil coming out from under the spindle when running. I removed some oil to the mid level and no more oil leaking out from under spindle.


----------



## dlhoulton (Mar 27, 2015)

Has Matt gotten back with you? I Googled "Causes and Solutions for Foaming" and got this:
http://www.machinerylubrication.com/Read/1765/foaming-in-oil
Hope this might help.


----------



## compsurge (Mar 27, 2015)

Is  there an "L"? Sometimes the H is for hot operation as the oil expands. It sounds like you're possibly over full on oil when it heats.

Randomly occurring noises are something worth tracking down. In this case it could possibly be cavitation of the oil in between the gears or bearing. This can cause excessive wear and premature failure of your components, so don't take it lightly.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 27, 2015)

I remember a run of the Baha-1000 race... many decades ago:  There was one vehicle (a custom built 4 wheeler if I remember) that was soooo far ahead of the pack... it was a shoe-in to win.  
They checked the oil at one stop... and it read fine... only to have the engine seize.  Later, they found the oil had foamed... was low, and caused a deceptive read on the dipstick.  

If it were me... I would find the problem and resolve it... this could get expensive.


----------



## marcusp323 (Mar 27, 2015)

Definitely not low on oil. Over full, maybe. Was told that it held about 2 gallons, but that's a lot more than what drained out when I emptied the sump. I did fill it more full than it had been, but there was still a small bubble in the sight glass.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 27, 2015)

marcusp323 said:


> Definitely not low on oil. Over full, maybe. Was told that it held about 2 gallons, but that's a lot more than what drained out when I emptied the sump. I did fill it more full than it had been, but there was still a small bubble in the sight glass.



Sounds like too much oil...

I was re-reading through Zmotorsports PM1340GT thread (from August) last evening... If I remember (foggy sometimes), the headstock oil capacity is less.  
Might drain it and refill it.  

I took the cover off the top of the headstock last weekend... simple to look and verify there was no grit in it (did not see any).  Just looking, I kinda doubt 2 gal of oil would fit in there.


----------



## marcusp323 (Mar 27, 2015)

Drained about a quart out so the level was about 3/4 in the sight glass & that stopped the leaking. Matt said a bit of foaming is normal so I'm calling that good enough.
The ticking noise I've isolated to the change gears so it's not as serious as I'd feared. Anybody point me at a good, sticky grease for those gears. Would like to find stuff like I used to be able to get that would web when pressed & released between your fingers, but don't recall what that was & I ran out long ago.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 27, 2015)

marcusp323 said:


> Drained about a quart out so the level was about 3/4 in the sight glass & that stopped the leaking. Matt said a bit of foaming is normal so I'm calling that good enough.
> The ticking noise I've isolated to the change gears so it's not as serious as I'd feared. Anybody point me at a good, sticky grease for those gears. Would like to find stuff like I used to be able to get that would web when pressed & released between your fingers, but don't recall what that was & I ran out long ago.



Glad the foaming is taken care of... kinda messy.

On the clicking noise... is the Norton QCGB (for threading) what you are referring to?  If so, give me a call on my cell... too much to type.

John


----------



## marcusp323 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nope, the outside the lathe gears, right next to the belt.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 27, 2015)

I have used motorcycle chain oil (spray) on exposed gears. Has that tacky, stringy property.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 27, 2015)

Might try an automotive stethoscope... they are not much $$$.  Instead of a pad (like a doctor's)... they have a rod with a point.  
Long story short... touch different areas until you find the source of the noise.  No brainer... 

j


----------



## mksj (Mar 27, 2015)

Just an additional note, you may try a different oil brand/type. Some have better anti-foaming properties, noticed a big difference in my mill when I switched out the stock oil to a more midstream brand of oil. A lot quieter, less foaming and more top end speed.  Interestingly, I have seen very minimal foaming with the stock oil in the 1340GT, and will be switching out to Mobil DTE 24 ISO32 (some use ISO46) after I put a few more hours on the machine. Stock oil is clear. Also as noted, would not overfill. There should be minimal difference in the level between hot and cold in this setting. 

I do notice more funny gear noise with the gear levels set for the lowest speed, separate from the Norton gearbox. I have also heard others recommend motorcycle lube on the change gears.


----------



## marcusp323 (Mar 27, 2015)

Might just pick some m/c chain lube up tomorrow & try it.
Matt had suggested TSC Universal Tractor Trans/Hydraulic fluid. It is ISO Multi rated, but perhaps I will try something else if the foaming persists. Of course I don't know what I'll do with close to 4 gallons of hydraulic oil, but then again, that FREE pile in the driveway keeps having to be refilled, hmmmmmm..........................


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 28, 2015)

Don't know about using chain lube in this application but hopefully it won't be as bad as it was on my bikes. That stringy stuff went everywhere and it was a you-know-what to get off.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 28, 2015)

Just a thought here... when I rod bikes... I used white lithium grease (spray) for chain lube... seemed to work fairly well (stuck to the chain, did not sling much).  Was not a 'waterproof' as MC chain lube though.  OTOH... waterproof hopefully is not an issue with the gears under the left drive cover... <grin>


----------



## marcusp323 (Apr 15, 2015)

Found my ticking noise that I could feel in the machine, had a bad bearing on the idler gear on the outside. I had ordered one (cause it felt a bit rough when I checked), but when I examined it closer, was obvious I should have got 2. Oh well, I'll get another. They are cheap at $7.99 shipped. Made in France too. Weird how anybody can make money that way. SKFs, so decent quality. Figure about 90% of the noise is gone now, I'm happy again.


----------

